# Triazicide insect killer?



## moochiemeek12 (Sep 29, 2019)

Anybody here have luck with this product against armywarms/grubs?


----------



## 727Lawn (Sep 3, 2019)

It's fine for quickly controlling a pest problem, but it will not last very long. I made the same mistake buying that from the big box stores near me. The "Season long control*" is only against ants. If ants are your problem then I guess it would be a good choice.

I saw your other post about new sod damage. I had the same issue with my new sod in SWFL. The quickest/easiest way to take care of your current armyworm/sod webworm problem (and your inevitable fungus problem) is to purchase the following:



There are much better products out there on DoMyOwn, but these products require less initial investment, you can big them up from HD/Lowes/Ace and apply today, and are easier to apply with a spreader IMO. Get ahead of the pest/fungus problem before you have to replace a large portion of dead sod...speaking from experience!


----------



## moochiemeek12 (Sep 29, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. I purchased Scott's Disease EX last night and it's already applied. I also purchased the triazicide and applied it. I'll go and see if I can pick up some of the other stuff you recommended.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

I tried the triazicide and I swear the darned bugs like it. Never saw anything die from it. For armyworms I ended up getting a good kill with spraying spinosad at 6 oz per thousand, in 3 gallons of water. Also have used imidacloprid for more residual, as well as Grub Ex for longer term control (has a long lasting systemic).


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

I used Round Up Bug Destroyer back in July when I discovered grubs in my lawn and been good ever since. Found it at Home Depot for like 12 bucks or something like that. I would use it again in the future.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

I've had better luck with the ortho lawn granules than the Triazicide. 
I did spread Triazicide recently and still have ants making mounds around the yard which is frustrating.


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

I bought this stuff as well thinking it was a great deal for some grubs I had missed when I used Bayer. I did some more research and found the main ingredient had no effect on grubs per msu data I read. The Bayer stuff works. This does nothing for grubs.


----------

